
Ethereum Scam Database - discombobulate
https://etherscamdb.info/
======
jstanley
IMO, the homepage should basically be this page:

[https://etherscamdb.info/scams/](https://etherscamdb.info/scams/)

But with a little more info text at the top. That way people get to see what
the etherscamdb is straight away.

~~~
thisisit
The page button is also confusing. It says "Active Scams" while listing many
of them as offline. There is no way to filter the list.

------
bayonetz
So far it's basically a listing of scam sites trying to masquerade
myetherwallet.com. It's like 20 pages deep for just for that. I was thinking
it would be something more akin to:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1703.03779.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1703.03779.pdf)

------
stephenson
Why is the first thing on the frontpage about the site being open source? Why
dont it start with the true value of the database?

~~~
lucideer
Possibly to invite PRs on Github. As others have mentioned here, the scam
listing is in need of some refinement, both in terms of UX and actual data.

------
mmccaff
Interesting, this could be like an RBL for Ethereum addresses, instead of ip
addresses of spammy mail servers.

If the data were kept current and remained open for other systems to query, it
seems like something that could be useful. There should probably be a way to
appeal something that is blacklisted in the database just as there is a way to
report.

------
pavel_lishin
How do phishing scams work in Ethereum? And what makes an ICO fake vs. real?

What prevents someone from listing a "legitimate" Ethereum ICO or whatever?

------
tomp
I wonder if they'll list various "gold-backed" cryptocurrencies, like XAURUM
and OneGram, where the essential selling script is "Backed by one gram of
gold" and "Growth with every transaction", which are obviously contradictory.

~~~
DennisP
I don't know those two, but Digix has a way which isn't contradictory: there's
a token backed by a gram of gold, and another token which distributes
dividends from transaction fees on the first token.

~~~
tomp
Hm... What do the miners get?

~~~
DennisP
Miners get the standard Ethereum transaction fees, payable in ether. The Digix
tokens run on top of Ethereum, and the gold-backed token takes a percentage of
each transfer; i.e. the Digix fees are paid in gold-backed tokens rather than
ether.

------
gajeam
I'm not sure whether this is the right site for the job, but it's super
important that this kind of resource exists for Ethereum. "Trustlessness" can
only go so far since not everyone has the technical knowhow to detect scams
for themselves. Getting trusted members of the community and having good
transparency/governance on this kind of platform is key for it to take off.

------
homakov
It should be the opposite: ethernotscamdb. In crypto you need to assume
everything is a scan until proven innocent.

------
dyeje
The database appears to be a bunch of trash / test entries for MyEtherWallet.

~~~
clamprecht
Sadly, I think these are real. The scammers are just going after all the
misspellings of MEW's domain.

------
GordonS
I wondered how many scams there could be, then opened the data.yaml file on
Github... wow over 2 _thousand_!

------
heheocoenev
Should just display a giant asterix.

------
snissn
What about all the ICO's that are just money grabs?

